# 2012 Tours - Your Choice



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

On our poll we have a list of some of the most anticipated tours of 2012. You can only go to one, assume its free, which one will it be?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I picked The Wall, because I think it would be the biggest production show.

For musicianship, I'd say Rush. For pure energy, probably The Boss.

The Beach Boys, Stones, Who, Sabbath - meh. 30 years ago maybe, in some cases 40 (or never, in the case of the Beaches). The Who would be my pick in this group, but Quadrophenia isn't my favourite of their work and Pete doesn't crank it up like he used to. Sabbath could be a bad joke, not saying it will be, but Ozzy just doesn't excite me. Stones should just retire already. 

VH, you just don't know what the hell yer gonna get.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

keto said:


> I picked The Wall, because I think it would be the biggest production show.
> 
> For musicianship, I'd say Rush. For pure energy, probably The Boss.
> 
> ...


Ya I bought Wall tickets based on rave reviews and clips I saw online. 

I am interested in Van Halen and Black Sabbath, but who knows what exactly you will get with either. Van Halen could be completely re-energized, or they could be awful.

Stones I have no interest in whatsoever. They are one of my favourite bands, but sound so watered down live that I have no interest. Unfortunately I think the Who are falling into this category as well at this point.

Beach Boys is interesting, but not enough for me to spend the cash.

I am sure the Boss would be great, but I have just never been into 20 minute speeches and never ending jams live.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Having seen the Stones about 4 times, I will skip this one. The Who as many times including Quadrophenia I would skip that one. Van Halen I seen twice the last time they were out with DLR, His voice is shot and EVH was horrendous both shows and his son is a bum, I wil skip that one as well. Rush I have seen at least a half dozen times and never been disappointed so that one would be good. Beach Boys... pass. Sabbath I caught on the last reunion tour and that was a pretty good show. Springsteen is a great show but you need a port-a-pottie cuz he will go 4 plus hours and as mentioned above at least 50 minutes of that is speeches. I seen him back on the Born In The USA tour. Pure pandemonium. 

I selected The Wall even though I have already seen it twice first time around. I have tickets to it again. Probably the best production, sound and visual experience I have been to in the last 20 years. The album is pretty darn good too.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I'll have to pass on all. Any other options?


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Rush Clockwork Angels is the tour I would go to if I could. I want to chose Van Halen but consistency is not their forte, a drunk EVH screwing up the songs worse than I do when I play them is not worth the price of admission...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hardasmum said:


> I'll have to pass on all. Any other options?


Pretend its free and you get a limo drive to the show... must be one you would go to


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> . EVH was horrendous both shows and his son is a bum,


Really????? Eddie was pretty damn good at the Toronto show last time around? Why is his son a bum?? I didn't hear any negative press on his personal life?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

The only one that remotely interests me is Waters. I will be seeing him in Toronto or Vancouver this year for sure - maybe both 

I guess I wouldn't mind seeing Rush. I'm not a big fan, but I appreciate their musicianship. Plus, I haven't seen them since sometime around 1973 in Bramalea and Acton. 

Last time I saw Springsteen it was a four hour show alright. Except he forgot to show up for the first 2 hours and seemed to be in a pissy mood for the 2 hours he performed. It wouldn't have been so bad, but we had floor seats, which for that tour (late 90's?) meant there were no seats on the floor. So we had to stand around and wait for well over two hours for the show to start. Of course the bar closed right on time so you couldn't even get a beer while waiting. Not a big fan of anything past Darkness anyways.

Beach Boys I saw at the CNE in the 70's and thought they were a novelty "nostalgia" act back then. I can't imagine how bored I would be now.

Stones... meh. They just don't sound that good anymore. Like a bad bar band.

Sabbath... meh. Can Ozzy still sing? Why am I thinking there will be a lot of jiggery-pokery going on with the vocals. And surely he must use a Teleprompter for the words.

The Who I still like but have seen them so many times when they were in their prime I just don't feel the need any more. On the other hand, Quadrophenia is their masterpiece, so if they come to Calgary I will probably get tickets. I hope Zach Starkey is still playing with them.

Never liked EVH, sorry. <running for cover>


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

I'd roll the dice on the Black Sabbath tour. Would be nice to see Iommi.

Rush is pretty much guaranteed to be great and that would be a very close second choice for me.

The others I can leave. The Who? Stones? As others said, they should pack it in. Never been a big Springsteen fan. Don't care for the Beach Boys.

I saw Van Halen in the mid-90's when Hagar was with them and it was a great show. We had general admission tickets for not much money ($25?) and were able to get close to the stage. (Not close enough to get squished, but close enough for a good view.) Eddie played really well that night; this new tour could be a mess.

I'm sure The Wall would be entertaining, but I've never really gotten excited about that particular PF album.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Not sure I'd pay what these concerts would actually cost--but if you offered me a free pair of tickets to any one of them?

I'd probably pick Rush.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

zontar said:


> Not sure I'd pay what these concerts would actually cost--but if you offered me a free pair of tickets to any one of them?
> 
> I'd probably pick Rush.


Yes for our purposes here we will assume they are free


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

Above all of those... The return of Them Crooked Vultures.....


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I chose Rush because it might be the safest bet for me.
I wouldn't mind seeing Black Sabbath or VH, but as mentioned above,
there is a possibilty of it being a train wreck.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I'd have to pick Bruce, just because I've never seen him.

I'd go see the Stones again if I could get the same seats as last time they were at the Skydome (up in the backdrop behind the stage). I wouldn't pay big dough to be out in front of the band, but I'd spend $75 to watch from above the drum riser (and to get backstage and have a couple cocktails with Janeane Garofalo while Beck was doing his set).

Have to say the Beach Boys and Van Halen hold no appeal to me at this point - and it would have to be a free ticket (and transportation) to get me to The Who.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Introduced my 15 year old nephew to Quadrophenia (the movie) last night. I thought it was time.

Amazing how much he related to it despite being a thirty year old film about a fifty year old topic.

Bellboy!!!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've never seen the Boss, so I'd probably go with him if it wasn't for VH's comeback tour. I would really like to see VH, even if they end up being terrible (though I reserve the right to be pissy about it afterwards if Eddie shows up drunk and incapable of playing).


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The home town boys seem to be leading the poll


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

It was a toss up between The Wall and Quadrophenia. In the end I picked the Who...

Being 31 I never had a chance to see them in all their glory, love watching old video's of keith bashing those skins. 

I saw Sabbath in 98 at their last reunion, all original lineup. Kicked ass! Pantera ripped the roof off as well at that one!

Waters and Rush I'd both like to see, but i can see rush coming around again, not so sure about waters though... and the wall...well its not my favorite floyd album but it would be a killer show for sure. So that's my second pick...


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

RUSH though a second would be Waters and the rest I wasn't interested in even when they were at their peeks.

RUSH has a habit of reinventing itself. Not an accident, they do that very intentionally. There was an interview of Geddy talking about how they intentionally changed producers in order to have a person that was working with the new young folk coming up who could help keep their sound fresh and relevant to the current state of affairs (or words to that effect).

The other guys, they really are to me more novelty acts I would expect to play Casino Rama. Though with VH having cancelled dozens of shows already .....


----------

